# FMC Europe 2015



## kinch2002 (Dec 9, 2014)

FMC Europe will take place on Saturday 28th March 2015, in 18 countries and 24 locations around Europe. The only event will be Fewest Moves (Mean of 3).

WCA page

All the information you need is on the WEBSITE

This promises to be a very exciting community event, bringing together cubers from all over Europe to compete together. Hope you can all make it!


----------



## okayama (Dec 9, 2014)

Good date for me as well, hopefully I'll go!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 9, 2014)

Combo breaker?

How many people will choose to not compete in order to keep their comp pb streak alive?


----------



## Username (Dec 9, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Combo breaker?
> 
> How many people will choose to not compete in order to keep their comp pb streak alive?



My solution: Don't do FMC in comps before and practice for this comp. I know for a fact breaking my FMC PB's aren't hard :3


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 9, 2014)

Come to think of it I haven't done FMC in comp and also don't care about my streak so might come just to see people.


----------



## Ronxu (Dec 9, 2014)

Goodbye PB streak.


----------



## LucidCuber (Dec 9, 2014)

It's either goodbye PB streak, or goodbye UK Competition streak.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 9, 2014)

i think i might go to this cuz i really want a mean!!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 9, 2014)

Hmm... Around £55 round trip for the London one. Already cheaper for me than the German ones.
Very tempting to just go for like five days. There should be drinks on Saturday night and a cube meet or something on Sunday as well. Anyone up?


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Dec 9, 2014)

Sounds good, obviously not gonna make it. I'm not going all the way to England just for fmc and no NR's!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 9, 2014)

Yes said:


> Very tempting to just go for like five days. There should be drinks on Saturday night and a cube meet or something on Sunday as well. Anyone up?



Yes. That stuff. Also don't have to compete with a hangover =D

Edit - on Sunday at least.


----------



## bubbagrub (Mar 17, 2015)

So, FMC Europe 2015 is not long away now. Very exciting. 

Here are my goals:

* Sub-40 single
* Get a mean of 3


----------



## Ollie (Mar 17, 2015)

Lots of this please:


----------



## mycube (Mar 17, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Lots of this please:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ox2rvduSgfs


This was so awesome [emoji173]


----------



## porkynator (Mar 17, 2015)

Prediction: full-German podium.
Goal: make my prediction false.
But it's enough if I don't suck (sub-28 average).
Good luck to everyone


----------



## TDM (Mar 17, 2015)

porkynator said:


> Prediction: full-German podium.
> Goal: make my prediction false.



My prediction: you'll be dissapointed with something


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 19, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Lots of this please:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ox2rvduSgfs



Okay, so I never saw this before. What was the rule with the clock? Was there an overall time limit (like chess) or something? Overall, a VERY cool idea. I want to try it now.


----------



## mycube (Mar 19, 2015)

Mike Hughey said:


> Okay, so I never saw this before. What was the rule with the clock? Was there an overall time limit (like chess) or something? Overall, a VERY cool idea. I want to try it now.


The rules are quite simple, both have 2 minutes time limit on the clock (so a game lasts at maximum 4 minutes). And you are allowed to do one turn when you are next, then you have to press the timer, that the opposites time starts running. And this goes till the time has finished or you solved the cube  There should be an other video where I did this against Sanio and he lost because his time was over


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 19, 2015)

Perfect - so just like chess. I suspected it, but thanks for the confirmation. Seems like a really great event - I love it!


----------



## okayama (Mar 19, 2015)

mycube said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, so I never saw this before. What was the rule with the clock? Was there an overall time limit (like chess) or something? Overall, a VERY cool idea. I want to try it now.
> ...



There are some important rules, for example scramble and inspection.
The timing of pushing the clock after the scramble is mistakable.
See the description of this video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3peusrcxy-k


----------



## guusrs (Mar 27, 2015)

porkynator said:


> Prediction: full-German podium.
> Goal: make my prediction false.
> But it's enough if I don't suck (sub-28 average).
> Good luck to everyone



my goal: not a full-german podium (-;

I'll take my chess-clock to Amsterdam.....


----------



## TDM (Mar 28, 2015)

porkynator said:


> Prediction: full-German podium.


so there were three Germans on the podium, one in 1st, 2nd and 3rd... but not a full-German podium.


----------



## porkynator (Mar 29, 2015)

TDM said:


> so there were three Germans on the podium, one in 1st, 2nd and 3rd... but not a full-German podium.


Yeah, my prediction was close 

I'm not happy about my result (34 27 27 = 29.33, 8th place) but the competition was fun  It's a pity that I cut myself out from the top with my first attempt, but things like this happen.
I'm looking forward to doing better next time.
Huge congrats to the winners, sub-27 podium is incredible!


----------

